# Goodbye sweet Milo



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

I am so sorry for your loss of Milo. What a handsome man he was.


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm very sorry your sweet Milo passed on and that you and Gilmour are brokenhearted. It's so hard. Milo looks like such a sweet boy.


----------



## 204408 (Jul 24, 2019)

I'm so sorry about Milo - cancer sucks. Rest in peace sweet boy.

Take care of yourself and give extra snuggles to Gilmour.


----------



## amytemp (Jul 1, 2019)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am so sorry. Rest in peace sweet Milo.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss of Milo, he was such a handsome boy and I know a very special boy. 

My thoughts are with you and your family, may your journey for your heart to heal and to find peace be an easy one. 

Godspeed Milo


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm so sorry. Run free Milo.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

So very sorry for the loss of your precious Milo. Would you like me to add him to The Rainbow Bridge List?.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

My heart goes out to you and to Gilmour on the the loss of your beautiful Milo. Hold on tight to all your wonderful memories. I'm so sorry for your heartbreak.


----------



## MushyB (Oct 31, 2018)

So sorry for your loss  {{{hugs}}}


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your sweet Milo. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss of sweet Milo. Hope you and Gilmour help each other cope with the loss of your best friend. Hugs.


----------



## sophieanne (Feb 4, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Milo. He was a very handsome fellow. Hold Gilmour close and remember the wonderful times together.


----------



## zeyadeen (May 10, 2017)

so sorry for your loss, wish you find comfort in his memories, our thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

swishywagga said:


> So very sorry for the loss of your precious Milo. Would you like me to add him to The Rainbow Bridge List?.


absolutely yes please


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> absolutely yes please


I have added your precious Milo to The Rainbow Bridge List, rest in peace sweet boy x


----------



## TanyaK (Mar 10, 2018)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I lost my beautiful Maggie 4 months ago and I am still struggling with her been gone gone. Hugs for you and again I'm so sorry for your loss


----------

